# BREAKING ALERT: Huge Worldwide Cyber Bank Raid Ongoing



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

http://investmentwatchblog.com/brea...ion-taken-by-another-59-servers/#.T-ssstnZ3Mr

http://www.infowars.com/security-re...-siphoned-from-financial-institutions-so-far/

Not sure how accurate this is but

:doublesho

No doubt this will give the excuse needed for the Government to have extra powers of the internet!


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

Find a reason, make a law


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Some people will believe anything. The NatWest Saga smacks of something more than a software glitch, possible security issue. What is the lesser of two evils to the public, a UK bank being hacked, attacked or brought down due to a virus outbreak or an incompetant IT crowd fluffing an upgrade......


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

In case something does happen, I want it on the record that I have 3.9 million pounds in my current account as of today


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Blame the Chinese


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

J1ODY A said:


> In case something does happen, I want it on the record that I have 3.9 million pounds in my current account as of today


I have 5.6 million Euros in my Greek account...


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

Significantly more than the Greek government then :thumb:


----------



## rob750 (Apr 17, 2006)

Nat West/ RBS Issue comes from greed Staff that have been Loyal for years are made redundant and their jobs transferred to India . As part of the process Knowledge Transfer takes place . Problem is Experience borne out of years and years working in their particular field is lost forever. 


Two points on the fiasco at RBS 

The leader of RBS said a Drains Up Investigation would take place , but he was then reported as saying that India and "offshoreing" was not to blame - My point is surely this is narrowing the outcome of the of the investigation as well as influencing any possible recommendations

My second point is The error that occurred if what I read was correct was caused by the deletion of the CA7 schedule and it had to be recreated manually . There are two questions to be answered here . Why wasn't it being backed up on a daily basis ? A schedule is constantly being changed, it evolves and why did RBS /Nat West not admit this up front rather than all the vague references they put out in early press statements.

RBS/ NAT WEST IT LET down customers , funny it never happened when the jobs were filled by UK staff


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

PootleFlump said:


> Some people will believe anything. The NatWest Saga smacks of something more than a software glitch, possible security issue. What is the lesser of two evils to the public, a UK bank being hacked, attacked or brought down due to a virus outbreak or an incompetant IT crowd fluffing an upgrade......


This isn't the Natwest problem though (it may be related who knows), it's a number of banks around Europe

http://news.sky.com/story/952931/fraud-ring-in-hacking-attack-on-60-banks

Whoever is doing it must have inside knowledge of how the banking system works!


----------

